# dual wheel adapters



## kelley (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't know if this is a good place to put this but i am looking for plans to make a pair of adapters so i can put dual wheels on the back of my wheel horse c series .. anyone know of a place to find them or ?????


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Kelley welcome to the Tractor Forumarty: 

The nices bunch of guys on the web! 

As to your question about dual wheel adapters I have seen several homemade versions of them. I will try to locate pics and post them. 

I am not familiar with that model of Wheelhorse. what size tires are on there now? Are there holes in the wheel to use to bolt the duals onto? Do you need more traction or just going for the macho dual wheel look?

I have some on my Gravely tractor which are homemade and they work great.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

Kelly--I have seen one or two on e-bay, i think one set went for like $40, maybe....

Also--I do not know where you are located, but the National Wheelhorse Tractor show is the last weekend in June (23-25) in Arrendtsville , Penn.....That is a little north of gettysburg...
They have a swap meet and sales/trading going on.....:idea: :idea:


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

hello and welcome to the forum this site mit have your wheels
adapters just my 2 cents enjoy the forum slot of good people here later James 




http://www.jimsrepairjimstractors.com/Engines.htm


----------



## Dutch-NJ (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kelley _
> *I don't know if this is a good place to put this but i am looking for plans to make a pair of adapters so i can put dual wheels on the back of my wheel horse c series .. anyone know of a place to find them or ????? *


I know of at least two ways to make them.

1) Roll a piece of flat stock that fits inside the rim lips and use carriage bolts to keep the wheels together (no welding required).

2) Make a pair of flanges and weld a tube for proper spacing (see photo).

Here's a place where you can buy them.
http://ccspecialties.org/


<img src="http://ccspecialties.org/pics/spacerslarge.jpg">


----------



## kelley (Apr 17, 2006)

*thanks it helped a lot*

I took the flange idea and am in the process of buildign a set that seem to be not too hard to make , thanks to all for their answers ,, I will put the plans up when i get my brother in law to cut and weld the steel for me if it works .. ... (i can't weld worth a dang " .. )


----------



## Mith (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry its a little late, but

This is the way I have decided to add duals to the 312 (will work on any tractor with the standard 12" rims). Works good, but I havent had a chance to push it yet, the Ags are on order to replace the turfs (one is flat anyway).

Shows the parts used, the steel ring (2x1/8'' flat bar) fits inside the first lip of the rim. the threaded rod holds the 2 rims together.


Shows the holes that the threaded rod goes through, nuts hold it together, 4 per side.



The scene inside the rim, shows the ring sitting in the rim, and the threaded rod


Proper job!


If I had another set of rims and tyres I would put on triples just for laughs


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great pics Mith! :thumbsup: Triples would definitely be interesting to see. Welcome back and great to see you posting! Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Mith (Dec 31, 2005)

Chief, if I had another pair I would put them on for sure (hint hint.....anyone willing to donate to a good cause and for the sake of science  ) 

Ive been reading, havent got much time to post though.

Cheers mate, catch ya later


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I enjoyed the pics. Talk about adding stability for hill mowing thats gotta be the best. 
Thanks, Harry :tractorsm :spinsmile


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

An Old :serta: , otherwise known as a (side hill WAMPUS) is the most stable, independent tests have shown!!


----------



## Mith (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorted, all works well, the traction is awesome


----------

